# Bought the Harbor Freight Predator 3500 generator



## bluestratus (May 16, 2020)

Bought the Harbor Freight Predator 3500 generator and boy is it quiet I have no problems with the generator except one and that is, if ever the battery packs in how do I get a replacement, answer, Harbor Freight of course, Wrong they do have batteries for other Generators but not for the 3500. I called them and was told by someone at head office after a 10 minute delay of her scanning the web pages they don't know. The problem is that the dimensions of other batteries are just to big to get a battery in in the compartment, you can just about get a couple of fingers in to take the battery out. If anyone has had the same problem and has managed to obtain one or another brand would love to hear from you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so what are the battery numbers on the battery?
out of the manual the part number is 15875
hf parts number is 1-800-444-3353
and what is voltage as well as dimensions.
pull the battery pack out and snap a few pix!

yea you should to have bough a honda!! lol!!
Jina gens are ok... but not the same as the real thing if you plan on it for 20 years plus..
parts is the big thing on any of the jina gens.

if you think that is quiet!! try an honda eu7000is !!


----------



## bluestratus (May 16, 2020)

Hi iowagold thanks for swift reply the same number as you said,and the phone number is the one I called and was told she didn't know if there was a battery anywhere. I like the idea of getting twenty years plus, that would make me 105.I only use the Gen for the fire season,and heaven forbid an earthquake.the joys of living in California Stay safe


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

bluestratus said:


> ...if ever the battery packs in how do I get a replacement...


The battery is Harbor Freight part number 15875. Here's the link to the replacement parts page: https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/parts/HFT_Parts_Listing_2020-02-26.pdf


----------



## bluestratus (May 16, 2020)

tabora said:


> The battery is Harbor Freight part number 15875. Here's the link to the replacement parts page: https://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/parts/HFT_Parts_Listing_2020-02-26.pdf


Many thanks tabora for all the information, will give them a call on Monday. Stay safe


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey blue
so what are the battery numbers on the battery?
and what is voltage as well as dimensions.
pull the battery pack out and snap a few pix!
I can get almost any battery sourced for you I just need the numbers off the battery you have.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GOT IT! I found the battery!! and spark plug up grade and magnetic dipstick and tender
try this page for battery and parts too





harborfreightgenparts


harbor freight gen parts



www.poustusa.com




harbor freight parts page with links


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> yea you should to have bough a honda!! lol!!
> Jina gens are ok... but not the same as the real thing if you plan on it for 20 years plus..
> parts is the big thing on any of the jina gens.
> 
> if you think that is quiet!! try an honda eu7000is !!


You love your honda's,,,, but I guess it all comes down to how often its going to be used, how wealthy you are and people love's a bargin


----------



## bluestratus (May 16, 2020)

OK Guys these are the figures on the battery CX191104 Part of 63584 As I am an Englishman living here for the last 12 years I was brought up with 32s 1/8ths 1/16ths etc so here are the measurements Height 5.1/8 Length 4.3/8 Depth 2.5/8 and seeing as I must be the only guy not to have a cell phone in the US,sorry no pics.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> You love your honda's,,,, but I guess it all comes down to how often its going to be used, how wealthy you are and people love's a bargin


well it is down to what works!
and is fast to get parts for..
price is not that much of a deal when you have to depend on it.
and medical gear is tax deductible here in the states.

think of it as an investment..
right now eu series honda generators sell for almost new price as used, if you keep them in good shape.
the other brands... not so much.
most other brands of gens sell for 1/2 of new or less...

and it is back to "you get what you pay for"..
"good clean reliable power... Honda eu 7000is is all that"..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

bluestratus said:


> OK Guys these are the figures on the battery CX191104 Part of 63584 As I am an Englishman living here for the last 12 years I was brought up with 32s 1/8ths 1/16ths etc so here are the measurements Height 5.1/8 Length 4.3/8 Depth 2.5/8 and seeing as I must be the only guy not to have a cell phone in the US,sorry no pics.


I make it as decimal with calipers
H: 5. 12 in
L: 4. 45 in
W: 2. 76 in
click here for harbor freight parts page with links and the replacement battery has a built in volt meter


----------



## bluestratus (May 16, 2020)

Many thanks, the only difference that I can see is the Positive and Negative poles are opposite of each other but there may be enough cable to reach each pole. will update later . Stay safe out there guys


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sure it will fit!


----------



## bluestratus (May 16, 2020)

Now you have got me checking the measurements again They are the same sizes as you converted are they not. Plus the beauty of Amazon, if it doesn't, free shipping back. But I hope that won't be the case.


----------

